# Freiberger teich



## paponja-carp (4. Juni 2016)

Deskriminierung und Faschismus in Österreich!!!!!!!
 Heute habe ich einen Teichbesitzer in Österreich:https://www.facebook.com/fischamensfriend.at/  angerufen unter tel.nr. +436601818199 um für das nächste Wochenende  einen Platz zu reservieren. Nach einem kurzen Gespräch, fragte er mich  wer ich bin und woher ich komme als ich ihm sagte, dass ich Kroate bin,  sagte er das er schlechte Erfahrungen mit Leuten aus  Kroatien,Serbien,Slowenien und so weiter hätte und das es für uns Leute  vom Balkan keine Plätze auf seinem Teich gibt. Wenn Östrereichische  Fischer zu uns zum fischen kommen zum Beispiel: Teich Zajarki, Schumbar,  Pelagicevo empfangen wir sie als Gäste und Freunde, aber genau diese  Leute wollen uns auf ihren Teichen nicht sehen. Das ist Deskriminierung  und Faschismus!!!!!!!


----------



## Andal (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freiberger teich*

Nein. Das ist freie Marktwirtschaft. Jeder kann jedem verkaufen, was er will, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freiberger teich*



paponja-carp schrieb:


> Deskriminierung und Faschismus in Österreich!!!!!!!
> Heute habe ich einen Teichbesitzer in Österreich:https://www.facebook.com/fischamensfriend.at/  angerufen unter tel.nr. +436601818199 um für das nächste Wochenende  einen Platz zu reservieren. Nach einem kurzen Gespräch, fragte er mich  wer ich bin und woher ich komme als ich ihm sagte, dass ich Kroate bin,  sagte er das er schlechte Erfahrungen mit Leuten aus  Kroatien,Serbien,Slowenien und so weiter hätte und das es für uns Leute  vom Balkan keine Plätze auf seinem Teich gibt. Wenn Östrereichische  Fischer zu uns zum fischen kommen zum Beispiel: Teich Zajarki, Schumbar,  Pelagicevo empfangen wir sie als Gäste und Freunde, aber genau diese  Leute wollen uns auf ihren Teichen nicht sehen. Das ist Deskriminierung  und Faschismus!!!!!!!



Zeig ihn an wegen Diskriminierung. Dafür gibts auch in Österreich Gesetze. Selber Schuld, wenn du dir das gefallen lässt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freiberger teich*



Andal schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist freie Marktwirtschaft. Jeder kann jedem verkaufen, was er will, oder eben nicht.



Dieser Meinung war ein Ladenbesitzer auch:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/berlin-ladenbesitzerin-erteilt-roma-hausverbot-a-1095371.html

Auch Österreich hat ein Antidiskriminierungsgesetz:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundesgesetz_über_die_Gleichbehandlung


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freiberger teich*

Hallo,

das war ein Telefongespräch, nichts Schriftliches, ohne Zeugen, auf welcher Grundlage soll da eine Anzeige laufen, noch dazu im Ausland.
Das läuft nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Grundelgott (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freiberger teich*

In diesem Fall ginge es bei einer Anzeige ja nicht so sehr um eine Verurteilung, sondern primär um den Aha-Effekt des Teichwirts wenn er Post bekommt. Das wird ihn nicht plötzlich zu einem wertvollen, achtenswerten Mitglied der Gesellschaft machen, aber er hält sich zukünftig vielleicht etwas mehr zurück.


----------



## Carsten_ (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freiberger teich*

Ich glaube einen deutlicheren Fall von Diskriminierung gibt es kaum.
Man darf niemanden aufgrund seiner Herkunft, Geschlecht, Glaubensrichtung usw. benachteiligen.
Vielleicht hat Österreich eine Stelle wo du die beschweren kannst, ich glaube auch dass der Teichbesitzer sich das nächste mal zweimal überlegt ob er nach Herkunft entscheidet wer da angeln darf und wer nicht. #c


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freiberger teich*

Hallo Carsten,

in Österreich ticken die Uhren anders, aber ganz anders als bei uns.
Ich fahre seit Jahrzehnten zum Fischen nach Österreich in Urlaub, was ich da z.B. an Leserbriefen in Zeitungen gelesen habe- abgesehen davon, daß da viele bei uns gar nicht veröffentlicht werden würden- da hätte der Verfasser bei uns am nächsten Tag den Verfassungsschutz vor der Haustür.

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS. in Österreich dürfen die Polizisten die Geschwindigkeit eines Autos auch schätzen; nur als Beispiel.


----------



## Carsten_ (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freiberger teich*

Okay |bigeyes

 Naja, gab ja schon mal ein Österreicher der uns gezeigt hat was er von Ausländern so hält...
 ...haben die da noch nicht raus gelernt? #q


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freiberger teich*

Und wie ist das im Club mit Türsteher? Kommt da jeder rein?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freiberger teich*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube einen deutlicheren Fall von Diskriminierung gibt es kaum.
> Man darf niemanden aufgrund seiner Herkunft, Geschlecht, Glaubensrichtung usw. benachteiligen.



Papier ist bekanntlich geduldig und auch der Nachweis nicht ganz so  einfach wie es manchem erscheint.

Darf u.a.nicht wegen Geschlecht benachteiligt werden?

Ähm..und was bitte sind z.B.Fauen bevorzugende Quotenregelungen?

Doch nur die elegantere,politisch wie auch ideologisch geförderte Version einer Benachteiligung.


@Andal
Du weisst als Lebenspraktiker genau,wie das letztendlich enden würde..selbst mit 'nem rechtskräftigen Urteil in 
der Hand.Kannste stolz mit wedeln und bleibst trotzdem draussen.

Sisyphossieg

Dann scheiterts an der Clubtür eben nicht an der Herkunft sondern am falschen Outfit oder tausend anderen Diskriminierungfernen Gründen.

Das kreativ platzierte Haar in d.Suppe zu finden,geht immer.


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freiberger teich*

Ich finde das ja auch nicht tragisch. #h


----------



## daci7 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freiberger teich*



paponja-carp schrieb:


> Deskriminierung und Faschismus in Österreich!!!!!!!
> Heute habe ich einen Teichbesitzer in Österreich:https://www.facebook.com/fischamensfriend.at/  angerufen unter tel.nr. +436601818199 um für das nächste Wochenende  einen Platz zu reservieren. Nach einem kurzen Gespräch, fragte er mich  wer ich bin und woher ich komme als ich ihm sagte, dass ich Kroate bin,  sagte er das er schlechte Erfahrungen mit Leuten aus  Kroatien,Serbien,Slowenien und so weiter hätte und das es für uns Leute  vom Balkan keine Plätze auf seinem Teich gibt. Wenn Östrereichische  Fischer zu uns zum fischen kommen zum Beispiel: Teich Zajarki, Schumbar,  Pelagicevo empfangen wir sie als Gäste und Freunde, aber genau diese  Leute wollen uns auf ihren Teichen nicht sehen. Das ist Deskriminierung  und Faschismus!!!!!!!



Entweder du machst dir die Mühe und dem Vollidioten Ärger, oder du gibst dich damit Zufrieden dass es eben solche Menschen gibt auf diesem Planeten und sparst dir die Arbeit.
|wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freiberger teich*

Die Facebookseite des Teichinhabers ist übrigens nicht mehr aufrufbar. Ging gestern noch. Und es standen schon einige nette Kommentare mit Bezug auf den Eingangsthread drin


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freiberger teich*



Andal schrieb:


> Und wie ist das im Club mit Türsteher? Kommt da jeder rein?



Nö. Sollte aber jemand nachweislich wg. der Hautfarbe, Nationalität, Religion abgewiesen werden, kann er dagegen privatrechtlich vorgehen. In einigen Bundesländern können auch Behörden ermitteln und das kann bis zum Entzug der Lizenz gehen...

Wenn Du die Presse verfolgen würdest, hättest Du mitbekommen, dass einige Clubs gerade eine Menge juristischen Ärger haben...

Ick sehe grade, dass das ja in der Österreicher Ecke spielt - da ist natürlich alles möglich...


----------

